# Vasco: pronunciación de la z



## patotas07

En la lengua vasca, ¿hay un sonido semejante a la 'zeta' castellana?  Es decir, una persona que habla euskera, cuando encuentra una palabra en su propia lengua que lleva una 'z', ¿tendía a pronunciar esta 'z' como se la pronuncia en otras partes de españa, (como 'th' en inglés)?

¡Gracias de antemano!
P


----------



## Forero

No.  Es otro sonido.  Fricativo alveolar laminal.  No se pronuncia con la puntita de la lengua sino con la parte un poco más atrás (the blade of the tongue, not the tip).  Tiene mucho en común con el sonido árabe _sad_ o el _tzade_ del hebreo yemení.

Hay sitios de pronunciación del euskara en la Web, pero no los puedo hallar ahora mismo.

El sonido de la _z_ del euskara es más agudo que el de la _s_ castellana.

El _th_ de _thing_ no existe en euskara.


----------



## Laztana

Forero said:


> No.  Es otro sonido.  Fricativo alveolar laminal.  No se pronuncia con la puntita de la lengua sino con la parte un poco más atrás (the blade of the tongue, not the tip).  Tiene mucho en común con el sonido árabe _sad_ o el _tzade_ del hebreo yemení.
> 
> Hay sitios de pronunciación del euskara en la Web, pero no los puedo hallar ahora mismo.
> 
> El sonido de la _z_ del euskara es más agudo que el de la _s_ castellana.
> 
> El _th_ de _thing_ no existe en euskara.



Hola,
creo que estoy de acuerdo con la explicación de Forero. Desconozco  los sonidos "sad" o "tzade" pero sí que es cierto que la "z" en euskera se pronuncia más o menos como la "s" castellana pero con un matiz distinto. No obstante, en ocasiones y dependiendo de la persona se utiliza el sonido "z" castellano para determinados nombres propios de ciudades o apellidos de personas.
saludos


----------



## pcplus

en euskera la z se pronuncia como la s inglesa

las vocales las mismas que en castellano


----------



## Outsider

pcplus said:


> en euskera la z se pronuncia como la s inglesa


De acuerdo. 

P.S. Fonología del vasco en inglés.


----------



## christophers

patotas07 said:


> En la lengua vasca, ¿hay un sonido semejante a la 'zeta' castellana? Es decir, una persona que habla euskera, cuando encuentra una palabra en su propia lengua que lleva una 'z', ¿tendía a pronunciar esta 'z' como se la pronuncia en otras partes de españa, (como 'th' en inglés)?
> 
> ¡Gracias de antemano!
> P


 
La Z vasca se pronuncia como se pronuncia la S en el español latinoamerica o en inglés. La S vasca se pronuncia como la S en el español de España o en neerlandés o griego.

--Chris


----------



## yujuju

Ése es el sonido originario, que hoy en día también se sigue usando, pero en la región de Vizcaya y en el dialecto de esta zona, la "z" se pronuncia de la misma manera que la "s", es decir, ambas como la "s" española.


----------

